# Seiko 6105 Redial



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I've owned this Seiko 6105 150m diver for 5 or 6 years now. I haven't worn it that often but I've never ever thought of selling it. To me it's a classic watch. However the dial was definitely on its way out with all the luminous material beginning to go black; but the hands were the worst part - all the chrome was pitted and flaking and the seconds hand had long since lost it's red dot. Roy relumed them for me a couple of years ago which at least made them visible at night but it was beginning to look pretty grim really. So much so that when I wore it a couple of weeks ago my friends (who know my watch habit and don't usually pay any attention to my watches) commented that it looked a bit knackered. So I decided to try and give it a makeover. About a week ago I was alerted by someone on here that there was a replacement dial and hand set for sale on the Seiko & Citizen Trading Forum. I bought these (thanks Paul







) and installed them yesterday. These are the results. The dial is an aftermarket replacement (not genuine Seiko) as, I think, are the hands - however they are all of good quality. In fact you wouldn't know that they weren't genuine Seiko parts - the glow at night isn't very good, but then it never was so it doesn't matter really does it?

I now need to get the movement serviced and a replacement bezel insert. I could also do with getting the crown lock repaired as well









Enjoy the pictures and thanks for reading - guess which watch I've got on today


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another shot


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Wahey!

Looking good







The slight postal 'glitch' wasn't a problem then.


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Oh now that is a nice 6105






























I'll assume that you'll be wearing it a bit more from now on then!!!!
















That 6105 just has to be a keeper... With me the 6105 was the first Seiko that I ever bought... and I don't think I could ever give up either of mine...

Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

That does it ! I've got to get my hands on one now!

Very very nice paul.


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Very nice Paul. Is there much difference in detailing etc with the aftermarket parts?

Si


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> That does it ! I've got to get my hands on one now!


Go for it PG - it's well worth it in my opinion











> I'll assume that you'll be wearing it a bit more from now on then!!!!
> 
> That 6105 just has to be a keeper... With me the 6105 was the first Seiko that I ever bought... and I don't think I could ever give up either of mine...


Yes indeedy, though I don't think I'll be wearing it for work - I've absolutely no intention of ever selling it (I never did have)











> The slight postal 'glitch' wasn't a problem then


The hands and dial came from the US - unfortunately the minute and seconds hand were somewhat bent














when they arrived so I had to straighten them before I could fit them. A bit nervewracking as I was terrified of the lume falling out or the hands just breaking! I think the results are worth it though









It's a seriously cool watch


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Just been looking at the S&C forum and fogggy found one at a boot sale! How the hell does he do it?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

> Is there much difference in detailing etc with the aftermarket parts?


There doesn't seem to be much difference. The hands look correct to me, the writing at 6 on the dial reads "Japan 6105". On genuine Seiko dials there's a dial code as well as the movement number (I think) so this is different. Other than that it's a good match. I can live with it all things considered







.

I've no idea what boot sales Foggy goes to but they are a lot different from the ones I go to up here in Leeds - his best find was a 62mas (the 1st ever Seiko diver) last year. This is the holy grail for Seiko collectors.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Well done Paul that looks brilliant









Top notch job, looks as good as new - the lume on the dial matches the hands really well.

Derek


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes Foggy does tend to find some real gems...

No idea if it's luck or skill... Perhaps a little of both and of course experience























Looks like a nice 6105... at least it is going to a good home






























Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Paulus,

I'm going to be a boring fart as usual.
















The pics you have taken on the old Olympus show good lens resolution (and subtle contrasts) even though the camera may only have a limited CCD capability







.

Good Zuiko lens quality, no shock there? Way to go Olympus!

I suppose it may have something to do with the effective use by the camera operator ?























I like your pictures, equipment excluded.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Yes Foggy does tend to find some real gems...
> 
> No idea if it's luck or skill... Perhaps a little of both and of course experience


A bit of both indeed. Luck, being in the right place at the right time. Skill, knowing what I'm looking at and more importantly if the price is right. In the case of the 6105 I found yesterday, both fell in to place nicely.

Good job on your 6105, BTW, Paul.

Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Thanks chaps for all the positive comments


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's a picture of the back - the serial number dates the watch to December 1976. This ties in nicely with the 1977 engraved on the back - maybe the watch was a Christmas/birthday present for B. Davenport?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Also thought I'd have a go at resizing one of the earlier pictures to try and make it a bit bigger/clearer - not sure I've succeeded though


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yet another photo taken with my Canon A80 this time (not my old Olympus) - I've had to resize it from 1.4 mb down to about 60kb!! So some sharpness will probably have been lost unfortunately. To be honest I haven't got to grips with the camera yet so there's probably some user error in there as well


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

I wonder what the dates are for the first and last 6105 produced ? Wonder how many they made ?

My latest is from August 1974, whilst my other remaining one is July 1974.

Here's a quick pic of the dial of the latest. Under a badly scratched crystal, it's pretty close to mint. Faded red on the second hand, but all original by the looks of it.










And the back - like Paul's, it retains the original factory brushed finish. These 6105 cases are a work of art. So solid and nicely sculpted.










Foggy


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Does the crown lock properly, Foggy? Bry 1975 (he posts on here quite a lot) can polish crystals if you want to send him a pm









Lovely watch


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

> Does the crown lock properly, Foggy? Bry 1975 (he posts on here quite a lot) can polish crystals if you want to send him a pm


Hi Paul

Yes, the crown does lock as it should. I did think about having the crystal polished, but there is a very slight chip on one edge which no polishing will remove. I'll source a NOS crystal for it - it's getting harder to find them, but by no means impossible. One on the Bay as we speak, but I'll find one another way









Cheers

Foggy


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Yes Seiko certainly got it right with the 6105... I know that the 6309 is the one that gets raved about... But the 6105 with its combination of cushion case and date only square indices just looks and feels so right... It's probably because it was my 1st seiko and like the 1st love of your life, because even years later and even if you finally get your very own wonderfully shaped supermodel which you've worked and dreamed of... You'll always remember the 1st... it was/is the benchmark and the one that you compare all others with, The it's nice but is it as good as???

You'll see the 6309 Divers appear on ebay or the forums but rarely any 6105's it might be due to the long 6309 production run... Personally if I was offered the choice of either a mint 6309 or just an OK condition 6105... I'd go for the 6105!!!!!!!!!!

The seiko 6105 got me in 1990 [when I got my 1st one and started this fascination!]

So its always nice to see one appear on the forum posted by its proud owner!!!!

So nice one Paul and I have no doubt you'll be wearing it a lot more!

Mike


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

pauluspaolo said:


> (not my old Olympus)


 Like I know what I'm talking about.
















Paulus,

Try doing all your resizing and manipulation and apply unsharp mask and then export using a suitable compression ratio to get down to 60k. Perhaps.
















I still like your Olympus images, they seem to comply with my memory of Olympus lens atributes.

Lower contrast than Nikon or Canon optics but very good detail resolution. A bit like Carl Zeiss lenses.

God help me if I get stupid enough to try to find a CCD that will resolve an image as well as Kodak Technical Pan developed in Technidol.

Maybe it has been done already and my lot didn't tell me?

No suprise there.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Yo Foggy,

With the crystals I polish, some are ground if the scratches are deep, and then sanded and finally polished. If you want the glass polishing it wont be a problem, call it a temporary fix, til you find a NOS glass

Can you recommend a good UK watchmaker, are Chealwatch anygood?

Regards

Bry


----------

